# Lucy Liu.



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2002)

She said on The Tonight Show on Wednesday that she learned the samurai sword for the movie Kill Bill (shot in China), in which she plays an assassin. She talked about getting calluses, practicing postures/walking in a squatting position, and videotaping herself for practice.

She also said that she knows Kali, and could defend herself. They showed a clip from _Ballistics_ of her using collapsible sticks.


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 19, 2002)

I am looking forward to see Lucy Liu in this movie.  I think she will look real cool with the Samurai Sword.  

Min


----------



## WilliamTLear (Sep 19, 2002)

What do you think of what she said? I think she is a very attractive woman, but I don't know too much about the things that she mentioned on Wednesday, although I have heard many different people say that there are very big differences between Hollywood Martial Arts lessons and Application Martial Arts lessons.

Hasta,
Billy


----------



## Kirk (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *What do you think of what she said? I think she is a very attractive woman, but I don't know too much about the things that she mentioned on Wednesday, although I have heard many different people say that there are very big differences between Hollywood Martial Arts lessons and Application Martial Arts lessons.
> 
> ...




Oh, I'm sorry, was she talking on that show?
:rofl:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 19, 2002)

Kiddies,
 She was in Maxim a while back. I'll spar with her anyday. I heard rumors there were words on the pages, sad to say I didn't notice them. Anyone out there read the article?


----------



## islandtime (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *She said on The Tonight Show on Wednesday that she learned the samurai sword for the movie Kill Bill (shot in China), in which she plays an assassin. She talked about getting calluses, practicing postures/walking in a squatting position, and videotaping herself for practice.
> 
> She also said that she knows Kali, and could defend herself. They showed a clip from Ballistics of her using collapsible sticks. *


...................................................................................

I have read some other things about  the new QT movie "Kill Bill"
Most all of the cast was required to get something more than the basics of different MAs, as they are all assasins. It should be good as it is QT's homage to martial arts movies. not to mention having a killer soundtrack as all of his movies do.

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## islandtime (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *She said on The Tonight Show on Wednesday that she learned the samurai sword for the movie Kill Bill (shot in China), in which she plays an assassin. She talked about getting calluses, practicing postures/walking in a squatting position, and videotaping herself for practice.
> 
> She also said that she knows Kali, and could defend herself. They showed a clip from Ballistics of her using collapsible sticks. *


.................................................................................

In that same interview she mentioned Silat. Not a MA style you hear mentioned every day on tv. I had to run the tape back and go "cool"


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## DJDragon (Sep 20, 2002)

I've heard she's done Thai boxing, Karate (not sure which style) and Penak Silat.  Which I think is from Indonesia?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2002)

I saw Ballistic on Saturday, its more of a gun ballet than a MA film, but there are a number of good sequences in there.  I definately liked her fight with Ray Park, I was wondering when he was going to show what he had.  (though she somehow made it out of a knife fight with a itty bitty little scratch on her face.)  I want to go back and watch that knife fight in slomo.

I'll give the movie a thumbs up, it was twice the movie XXX was. 

Lamont


----------

